# KangerTech Subox Mini Starter Kit (white)



## Troopa (20/10/15)

Hey All

Looking to pick up a KangerTech Subox Mini Starter Kit in White. Been flipping through and it seems everyone is out of stock. Just thought I'd ask in case I have missed any site. Otherwise ill have to cave and get the black one.

Thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/10/15)

We have around 10 white ones in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------

